# Addio duca bianco



## oro.blu (11 Gennaio 2016)

Scusate doveroso da parte mia salutare questo uomo dalle tante sfaccettature:
il suo ultimo

https://youtu.be/y-JqH1M4Ya8


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

Bel pensiero!
Per me la sua più bella... addio Duke!
[video=youtube;dLYafk0Lui0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLYafk0Lui0[/video]


----------



## Eratò (11 Gennaio 2016)

[video=youtube_share;U16Xg_rQZkA]http://youtu.be/U16Xg_rQZkA[/video]


----------



## Tradito? (11 Gennaio 2016)

Grande david r.i.p.
David Bowie - Life On Mars?

[video=youtube;v--IqqusnNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v--IqqusnNQ&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2016)

Il nome di Bowie lo incontrai per la prima volta da bambino, un'amica di mia madre mi fece registrare Aladdin Sane e Hunky Dory.
Fu amore a prima vista.
Ho avuto quasi tutta la discografia completa degli anni '70, con qualche incursione negli 80 di Let's Dance, Absolute Beginners, Underground, TIme will crawl, quando era già un po' in discesa come capacità innovativa ed era puro pop.
Ho adorato la sua partecipazione al film Christiane F., le migliori immagini che potessero suggellare l'impatto delle note della sua canzone Heroes.
Low e il periodo Eno sono godibilissimi, ma amo anche molto il suo primo personaggio da Space Oddity in poi.
Il trittico berlinese comunque è assolutamente da ascoltare.
Ashes to ashes.
Addio. Sei stato la mia gioventù.


----------



## brenin (11 Gennaio 2016)

qui :

http://video.repubblica.it/dossier/...i-di-successi-space-oddity-1969/224446/223707

c'è una playlist di alcuni dei suoi più grandi successi.


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2016)

Qui canta Nina Simone.
Una canzone che mi piace ogni tanto intonare, ma come la faceva lui, è struggente.
Wild is the wind.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cSAKlu0OlU


----------



## danny (11 Gennaio 2016)

E questa, che pochi ricordano

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY77zDzNmYw


----------



## marietto (11 Gennaio 2016)

Un grandissimo che se ne va...

[video=youtube_share;pDuLcohz5fU]https://youtu.be/pDuLcohz5fU[/video]

[video=youtube_share;J-_30HA7rec]https://youtu.be/J-_30HA7rec[/video]

[video=youtube_share;4B5zmDz4vR4]https://youtu.be/4B5zmDz4vR4[/video]


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Gennaio 2016)

[video=youtube;xMQ0Ryy01yE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMQ0Ryy01yE[/video]


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2016)

https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=...223721&usg=AFQjCNGVhNU_qD-MQxKm17r9XtRQ-jpJIQ


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Scusate doveroso da parte mia salutare questo uomo dalle tante sfaccettature:
> il suo ultimo
> 
> https://youtu.be/y-JqH1M4Ya8


Un grande  !!!!!


----------



## Spot (11 Gennaio 2016)

Something happened on the day he died
Spirit rose a metre and stepped aside
Somebody else took his place, and bravely cried
I’m a blackstar
[video=youtube;kszLwBaC4Sw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kszLwBaC4Sw[/video]

Non sapevo nemmeno fosse uscito quest'album.
E comunque sono banale e triste.


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Un grandissimo artista. 
Voglio ricordarlo con questa canzone, tratta da un film, Labyrinth, da lui interpretato e di cui è autore di gran parte della colonna sonora. Se non l'avete mai visto, raccogliete il suggerimento e guardatelo, merita:
[video=youtube;mcSPTHa_rak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcSPTHa_rak[/video]


----------



## Divì (12 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Un grandissimo artista.
> Voglio ricordarlo con questa canzone, tratta da un film, Labyrinth, da lui interpretato e di cui è autore di gran parte della colonna sonora. Se non l'avete mai visto, raccogliete il suggerimento e guardatelo, merita:
> [video=youtube;mcSPTHa_rak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcSPTHa_rak[/video]


Cattivissimo, bellissimo, la seduzione del Male ..... Grande. L'ho amato in questo film


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2016)

Mi dispiace tanto. Come se avessi perso un amico che non frequentavo da un po'.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Gennaio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Cattivissimo, bellissimo, la seduzione del Male ..... Grande. L'ho amato in questo film


 Condivido...dev rivederlo mi è piaciuto un sacco...


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Gennaio 2016)

Trovata questa vignetta pubblicata da Spazio Rock, non potevo non condividerla qui, semplicemente bellissima


----------



## oro.blu (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Trovata questa vignetta pubblicata da Spazio Rock, non potevo non condividerla qui, semplicemente bellissima
> 
> View attachment 11261


 MERAVIGLIOSA


----------

